# where can I buy wristbands for embroidery



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

where can I buy wristbands for embroidery?

what kind of hoop do I need to be able to embroiy them?

Thank you


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you embroider a wrist band the tie offs will be against the skin and irritate it. Most wristbands are printed via screen or dyesub. 

Are you sure you want to do this?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

binki said:


> If you embroider a wrist band the tie offs will be against the skin and irritate it. Most wristbands are printed via screen or dyesub.
> 
> Are you sure you want to do this?


But where can I get them?
If I do sublimation, can do only white,i need them red
Thanh u


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I did wristbands and had to hold each and everyone.. to stretch them because my machine needs enough room underneath that is why I can't do pockets.. so if you are up for the challenge and want to sit with every single one.. 

Headbands, Cotton Wristbands, Wholesale Sweatbands | TansClub.com

I think I used a small fast frame.. what are you putting on them??


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> I did wristbands and had to hold each and everyone.. to stretch them because my machine needs enough room underneath that is why I can't do pockets.. so if you are up for the challenge and want to sit with every sinqgle one..
> 
> Headbands, Cotton Wristbands, Wholesale Sweatbands | TansClub.com
> 
> I think I used a small fast frame.. what are you putting on them??


I will need to buy one,do you know which one csn I buy?
Thank you


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

its up to your customer.. I did the small one which was a PITA

you only need to do one wristband?? just one??


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> its up to your customer.. I did the small one which was a PITA
> 
> 
> you only need to do one wristband?? just one??[/Q
> ...


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

oh.. I am sorry. 

fast frames.. Fast Frames 7-in-1 Interchangeable Embroidery Frame Set

I used the smallest one with sticky backing..


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Th




FatKat Printz said:


> oh.. I am sorry.
> 
> fast frames.. Fast Frames 7-in-1 Interchangeable Embroidery Frame Set
> 
> I used the smallest one with sticky backing..


Thank you, does these hoops come ready to use or I need to buy a window or something else to be able touze?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

edward1210 said:


> Th
> Thank you, does these hoops come ready to use or I need to buy a window or something else to be able touze?


Yes the picture below is the main hoop you simply add the other hoops to the center but screwing them in..


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i have had good luck with epicsports.com for all of my sports stuff and i have bought wristbands from them before and i have embroidered them also. i don't have the fast frames but i did use my small hoop and it was kind of a pain to do.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

The issue we had was that it did not fit around the "throat" of my SWF machine. I do think the brother has a smaller diameter, but not sure.....

If it would have stretched over it then it would have been easier.

We do buy them already stitched from Twin City Knitting. They stitch them, then sew them. The backs are flat.

It takes a few weeks, but that is the only drawback. No real margin when you outsource it though.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Teamwear said:


> The issue we had was that it did not fit around the "throat" of my SWF machine. I do think the brother has a smaller diameter, but not sure.....
> 
> If it would have stretched over it then it would have been easier.
> 
> ...


 Do you have the link, I can't find it


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I searched TWIN CITY KNITTING and got this in less time than it took for me to type this. (not on the computer with my bookmarks on it)

Asking for advice is different than asking someone to do the work for you. 

Sorry-been a long day, going to sign off now.

[media]http://www.tcksocks.com/tck/pdf/wristbands.pdf[/media]


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

the link did not post-it was tcksocks.com


----------



## uetinternational (Jan 21, 2013)

edward1210 said:


> where can I buy wristbands for embroidery?
> 
> what kind of hoop do I need to be able to embroiy them?
> 
> Thank you


Hi! You could look for uet international on goodle. They are actually creating wristbands which is of high quality and affordable. 

Hope that helps.

___________________________________________

eutinternational.com


----------

